# Installing PHP 5 via packages?



## Gambler (Jan 20, 2009)

Is there any way to install PHP5 as Apache module by using only packages (i.e. without compiling it through port system)? 'pkg_add -r php5' doesn't install mod_php5.so.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 20, 2009)

Probably because lang/php5 port doesn't build Apache module by default. 

It's not like we could ever build all ports with every single option available. Seems like you will have to use ports this time...


----------

